
How Ants Find Food (2003) - ycmbntrthrwaway
http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/howAnts.shtml
======
maaaats
Similar idea is used for optimization algorithms, see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ant_colony_optimization_algori...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ant_colony_optimization_algorithms)

~~~
IndianAstronaut
These are a part of a huge category of algorithms called metaheuristic
algorithms. Really interesting area of research.

------
ycmbntrthrwaway
MUTE is currently dead, but its ideas are used in FreeNet [1]. For example,
TTL mechanism in FreeNet is based on MUTE ideas [2]. Too bad FreeNet lacks up-
to-date technical documentation and papers describe older versions of
protocol.

[1] [https://freenetproject.org/](https://freenetproject.org/)

[2] [http://mute-net.sourceforge.net/utilityCounters.shtml](http://mute-
net.sourceforge.net/utilityCounters.shtml)

------
kang
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quorum_sensing#Social_insects](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quorum_sensing#Social_insects)

------
S_A_P
I have a sugar ant problem in my house and this had me thinking of how they
find the food so quickly. I knew it came down to pheromones but this
explanation really clarified it for me.

